# اعادة تكرير الزيت المحروق



## alimohamad-ali (27 سبتمبر 2015)

مساء الخير

لقد سمعنا الكثير عن عمليات لتكرير (recycle ) الزيت المحروق الآتي من محركات السيارات و مولدات الكهرباء و علبة سرعات السيارات و ما الى هنالك بحيث يمكنك الحصول بعد عملية التكرير هذة من زيت لونه اسود غامق الى زيت نقي لونه اصفر ذهبي شفاف.
لقد قمت بشراء مكنة صينية الصنع تعتمد على تسخين الزيت و سحب المياه المبخر عبر طريقة الفاكييوم و من ثم ينتقل الزيت الى خزان آخر حيث يسخن على حرارة 130 درجة و يزاد اليه كمية من الصلصال (activated bleaching earth ) بنسبة تتراوح بين 5 الى 10 % من كمية الزيت المراد تكريره و بعد عملية خلط و تسخين لمدة نصف ساعة او ساعة يتوجه الزيت الى فلتر مؤلف من عدة طبقات من الورق من اجل الحصول على الزيت النقي المرجو. 

سؤالي هو: 
لقد قمت بتجربة المكنة مرات عديدة و لم احصل على الزيت المرجو مع انني قمت بزيادة كمية الصلصال 3 اضعاف عن الكمية المطلوبة و قمت برفع الحرارة الى حوالي 160 درجة من اجل الحصول على شيء مرضي و لكن للاسف دائما احصل على زيت اسود مثلما هو, فما برايكم هو السبب هل المشكلة في تصميم المكنة بحد ذاتها او انه يجب زيادة مادة كميائية غير الصلصال او زيادة الوقت او ....., بصراحة لقد ضعت في هذا الموضوع و خاصة انني انفق الكثير من المال و لم احصل و لا على اي نقطة من الزيت المطلوب.
ارجو من المهندسين الكرام و من اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي في هذة المشكلة و القيام بما يلزم من استكمال مشروعي هذا.

جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ارجو ارسال ظروف التشغيل اذا امكن


----------



## alimohamad-ali (30 سبتمبر 2015)

مساء الخير اخي الكريم

ماذا تقصد بظروف التشغيل و ما الذي تريد الاستفسار عنه لكي استطيع مساعدتك و الايجابة بدقة على جميع اسئلتك ؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (5 أكتوبر 2015)

مساء الخير

ما من احد لديه اي معلومات حول موضوعي هذا؟

شكرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (6 أكتوبر 2015)

الصلصال ده انواع:
فيه نوع شبه الرماد
نوع اخر شبه الاسمنت
لونه اخضر في بني استخذم هدا النوع لان النوع الاول لن يفيدك


----------



## alimohamad-ali (7 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

لدي 3 انواع من الصلصال : ابيض- زهري- رمادي ميال الى الزيتي.
اللون الزهري هو من النوعية الممتازة و اسمها: EC-80 انظر في الرابط.
ما برايك المشكلة هل هي بالصلصال او بالحرارة او بالوقت او بتركيبة الماكينة بشكل عام؟
http://www.up-00.com/?07Qj

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (11 أكتوبر 2015)

مساء الخير

المهم في الموضوع هو معرفة المشكلة التي تمنعني من الحصول على زيت ذهبي اذا كانت عملية تنقية و تكرير الزيت تتطلب حرارة و صلصال مع العلم ان هذين العنصرين متوفرين لدي في هذة المكنة فما برايكم المشكلة و كيف يمكن معالجتها؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (15 أكتوبر 2015)

مساء الخير للجميع

ما من احد سبق و تعامل مع عملية تكرير الزيت المحروق؟

شكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
استخدمت الصلصال تحت اي درجه حرارة ؟


----------



## alimohamad-ali (19 أكتوبر 2015)

مساء الخير اخ محمد

استخدمته في حرارة 120 و من ثم في التجربة الثانية جربته مع حرارة 160 درجة و كانت نسبة الصلصال التي اضيفها الى الزيت هي 5% ( هذا ما هو مطلوب من الشركة المصنعة للمكنة )يعني ان لكل 200ليتر من زيت المحروق نضع حوالي 10كغ من الصلصال المعالج activated bleaching earth و وقت حرك الصلصال بالزيت مرة لمدة 30 دقيقة و مرة لاكثر من ساعة و في جميع الحالات لم اتوصل لاي نتيجة مرضية و حتى انني ضاعف كمية الصلصال و اكثر من ذلك وضعت 30كغ من الصلصال لكل 200 ليتر من الزيت و ايضا نفس النتيجة فعلا لقد تعبت من هذا المشروع لان ما من احد لديه فكرة جدية انما نظريا و حتى انني اقوم بالاتصال بالشركة المصنعة للمكنة و لا يردون عليي لا بالايميلات و لا بالتلفونات و هكذا و لذلك طرحت الموضوع في هذا المنتدى عسى و علا احد من اصحاب الخبرات يمكنه مساعدتي في حل هذا اللغز في تكرير زيت المحروق .

شكرا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (20 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم انت تحتاج الي تكثيف او تقطير الزيت ومن ثم تمريره عبر فلتر يتكون من قماش بدرجة نفاذية معينة بدرجة حرارة 120 درجة .ولمزيد من المساعدة ارجو توضيح العمليات التي يقوم بها النظام الموجود لديك .


----------



## alimohamad-ali (20 أكتوبر 2015)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الكريم انت تحتاج الي تكثيف او تقطير الزيت ومن ثم تمريره عبر فلتر يتكون من قماش بدرجة نفاذية معينة بدرجة حرارة 120 درجة .ولمزيد من المساعدة ارجو توضيح العمليات التي يقوم بها النظام الموجود لديك .


مساء الخير اخ مجاهد

مكنتي تعتمد على مبدأ تسخين الزيت المحروق من اجل التخلص من المياه او بقايا البترول مثل البنزين و غير ذلك و من ثم بعد التاكد من انني تخلص من كل هذة المواد نتابع تسخين الزيت الى درجة 120 او 130 درجة وقتها نضيف حوالي 5% من الصلصال المعالج activated bleaching earth لمدة 30 دقيقة مع الخلط بالتأكيد و من ثم نرسل الزيت الى فلتر ورقي عبر مضخة لنحصل على الزيت الذهبي الذي لم اشاهده ابدا بعد كل تجرباتي.
و لكن المهم في عملية تكرير الزيت المحروق هو انه فعلا كيف تتم عملية اعادته الى وضعه الطبيعي قبل الاحتراق حيث كان لونه شفاف و ما الى هنالك من خصائص اخرى له .
اليك صورة لشكل المكنة التي استعملها و التي اشتريتها حديثا:
http://store1.up-00.com/2015-10/144536372051.png
و انني اقوم بالتواصل مع الشركة المصنعة لهذة المكنة و لكن الشركة لا تتعامل معي بجدية و الكثير من الاحيان لا ترد عليي لربما على معرفة بان هذة المكنة غير فعالة و ليست جيدة لا ادري سبب التعامل هكذا مع الزبائن و اكثر من ذلك فان الشركة لم ترسل لي كتاب يشرح فيه عملية تشغيل المكنة و على حتى وظيفة كا المفاتيح او الكبسات و الخريطة الكهربائية التي ارسلتها الشركة تابعة لغير مكنة و الله المعين على المصائب مع انني كنت اود تطوير مشروعي لو اشتغلت المكنة كما هو متوقع لها, لذلك اذا كان لديك علم بعملية الحصول على الزيت الشفاف الجيد و اذا كان لا بد من اجراء بعض التعديلات في المكنة لا تتردد في ان تساعدني على ذلك.

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (26 أكتوبر 2015)

مساء الخير

ما من احد لديه فكرة عن انواع اليت المحروق الممكن اعادة تكريره و استعماله او انه يمكننا تكرير اي نوع زيت محروق ات من اي مصدر مثل محركات السيارات و محركات مولدات الكهرباء ....الخ؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (7 نوفمبر 2015)

السلا على الجميع 

لم اجد اي شيئ يخص او له علاقة بتكرير الزيت المحروق او تنقية الزيت الاسود في هذا الموقع buyformula.net

شكرا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (26 نوفمبر 2015)

الاخ علي محمد علي 
السلام عليكم
الوحدة التي ارسلت صورتها لا يمكن ان تعطيك نتيجة نهائية بل تحتاج الي اضافة .
المنظومة التي اتعامل معها كالاتي :-
1- وحدة تبخير الماء .
2- وحدة التقطير distilator ويتم فيها تسخين الزيت الراجع حتي 350 درجة مئوية تحت ضغط اقل من الضغط الجوي under vacum .
3- وحدة الفلتر ويتم فيها التسخين حتي 150 درجة مئوية واضافة بدرة الصلصال حسب النوع والجودة تحدد الكمية وتمرر عبر فلتر قماشي او ورقي بنفاذية حسب الطلب .
عن طريق هذه الخطولت يمكنك الحصول علي زيت اساس base oil بدرجتين ثقيل وخفيف وكذلك تتحصل علي وقود اشبه بالكيروسين وفي الاخر تتحصل علي فيرنس .
ايضا يمكنك التحكم في درجة اللون حسب ما ترغب في عملية الفلترة .


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

الموضوع مش بالسهولة دى والمكنة الصينى دى افتكاسة انا شغال فى مصنع تكرير زيوت وكنا بنعمل نتايج حلوة


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

لو المكنة دى بالكفاءة اللى بتتخيلها مكنش يتبنى مصنع بيتلكف 50 مليون علشان ينتج نفس المادة دة غير انك مبتعملش تقطير اصلا فى المكنة دى وطبيعى يطلع اسود


----------



## alimohamad-ali (1 ديسمبر 2015)

michael asbah قال:


> لو المكنة دى بالكفاءة اللى بتتخيلها مكنش يتبنى مصنع بيتلكف 50 مليون علشان ينتج نفس المادة دة غير انك مبتعملش تقطير اصلا فى المكنة دى وطبيعى يطلع اسود


مساء الخير اخي الكريم

1- يبدو انه لديك خبرة في الزيت الاسود و في عملية التكرير من اجل الحصول على زيت ذهبي شفاف فكيف يمكننك مساعدتي و هل لديك ملفات او كتب استطيع بواسطتها التثقف في هذا المجال؟

2- يوجد موقع يسمى buyformula.net ,و فيه ملف بخصوص تنقية و تكرير الزيت الاسود و لكن سعره باهظ فما رايك هل اشتريه او انه بدون فائدة كالمكنة الصيني؟

شكرا
شكرا سلفا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (13 ديسمبر 2015)

يوجد مصنع لاعادة تصنيع الزيت المحروق عن طريق عملية التقطير ويعمل بصورة جيدة ويعطي لون حسب ماتريد ما عدا جزء قليل من رائحة الحريق يزال جزء منها مع المضافات .
مرحب بأي شخص يرغب بالزيارة .


----------



## alimohamad-ali (13 ديسمبر 2015)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> يوجد مصنع لاعادة تصنيع الزيت المحروق عن طريق عملية التقطير ويعمل بصورة جيدة ويعطي لون حسب ماتريد ما عدا جزء قليل من رائحة الحريق يزال جزء منها مع المضافات .
> مرحب بأي شخص يرغب بالزيارة .


صباح الخير اخ مجاهد

1- هل بوسعك الشرح لنا عن عملية التقطير هذة و هل لديك صور تظهر تغير اللون قبل و بعد هذة العملية؟

2- حسب خبرتك هل activated bleaching earth كاف لوحده لاظهار اللون الذهبي للزيت الاسود اذا تمت العملية في درجة حرارة معينة و لوقت محدد او انها خرافة عامية؟

شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوة الكرام
بخصوص معالجة الزيوت العادمة اعتبر هذه العملية فاشلة مهما كان النتيجة وذلك للأسباب التالية علما ان هذه العملية قد تستعمل في حالات خاصة لعدم توفر الزيوت المعدنية او للاستخدام في مجالات غير المحركات .
اما الأسباب فهي :1- الزيوت البكر تحتوي على مواد مانعة للتجمد ومواد مانعة للتأكسد وهذه المواد عند الاستعمال للزيت تقل كفاءتها بتأكسدها او ترسبها او تحولها الى مركبات ثانية مثل الفرنيش وغير ذلك
2- الجدوى الاقتصادية من هذه العمليات ضعيفة
3- مدة استخدام هذه الزيوت بعد معالجتها تكون اقل بكثير من الزيوت البكر ( الجديدة )
4- قد تؤدي هذه الزيوت الى اضرار في المحركات بسبب فقدان هذه الزيوت لصفة الانزلاقية 
5- الحصول على مواد محسنة للزيوت بجودة عالية قد تكلف اكثر من سعر الزيت الجديد
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## alimohamad-ali (13 ديسمبر 2015)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخوة الكرام
> بخصوص معالجة الزيوت العادمة اعتبر هذه العملية فاشلة مهما كان النتيجة وذلك للأسباب التالية علما ان هذه العملية قد تستعمل في حالات خاصة لعدم توفر الزيوت المعدنية او للاستخدام في مجالات غير المحركات .
> اما الأسباب فهي :1- الزيوت البكر تحتوي على مواد مانعة للتجمد ومواد مانعة للتأكسد وهذه المواد عند الاستعمال للزيت تقل كفاءتها بتأكسدها او ترسبها او تحولها الى مركبات ثانية مثل الفرنيش وغير ذلك
> ...




مساء الخير

يمكن معك حق الى حد ما في ما تقول و لكن من ناحية ثانية اذا كان ليس هناك من منفعة و فائدة اقتصادية للزيت المكرر فلماذا هناك الملايين او مئات الالاف من الدولارات تنفق من اجل انشاء معامل تكرير للزيت المحروق المستعمل الاسود؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (14 ديسمبر 2015)

عملية استخلاص زيت الاساس من الزيت الراجع Lube cut
1- عملية تبخير الماء وفيها يتم تبخير الماء بتسخين الزيت حتي 140 درجة مئوية .
2- عملية التقطير وفيها يتم تسخين الزيت حتي 350 درجة مئوية ويتم من خلالها استخلاص زيت الاساس عن طريق التكثيف .
3- عملية التنقية Filtration .
بالنسبة للزيت المستخلص كالاتي :-
1- اللون حسب الرغبة والدرجة المطلوبة 2 & 2.5 & 3 & 3.5 & 4 .
2- درجة الوميض 180 - 240 درجة مئوية .


----------



## مجاهد توتى (14 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ علي 
بالنسبة لعملية التقطير تعمل علي مبدأ تسخين الزيت حتي يتبخر ويتم تكثيفه .
عملية التقطير تبدأ من بداية التبخر وفي البداية يتبخر الوقود المختلط مع الزيت وبعده الزيت الاساس وفي النهاية تفضل المكونات الثقيلة (فيرنس ) في وعاء التسخين وتترك حتي تبرد قليلا وتسهل عملية سحبها عن طريق مضخة مخصصة لذلك .
بالنسبة لبدرة الكلي Clay فهي كافية تماما لعملية التنقية .


----------



## مجاهد توتى (14 ديسمبر 2015)

صور توضح لون الزيت قبل الفلتر وبعد الفلتر بدرجات مختلفة .

مشاهدة المرفق base oil.rar


----------



## alimohamad-ali (14 ديسمبر 2015)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> صور توضح لون الزيت قبل الفلتر وبعد الفلتر بدرجات مختلفة .
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 111055



مساء الخير 

ممتاز ما سبق و ذكرته و كذلك فان صورة نوعية و لون الزيت المنقى لديك جيد جدا مع العلم بان الزيت المستعمل لونه اسود غامق و قاتم.
احد الشركات طلبت مني ارسال عينة من الزيت المستعمل الذي اريد بتنقيته من اجل فحصه من اجل اجراء التجربة من اجل اعطائي الصلصال المناسب activated bleaching earth فقمت بارسال ليتر واحد من هذا الزيت و اتتني النتيجة حسب الصورة المرفقة , فهل برايك يمكنني االحصول على هذة النتيجة باستعمال activated bleaching earth لوحده مع درجة حرارة حوالي 110 درجات او انها خرافة؟
http://store1.up-00.com/2015-12/1450119560721.jpg 
طلبوا مني خلط الزيت لحوالي ساعتين تحت حرارة 110 درجات و من ثم الفلترة حيث استطيع الحصول على هذة النتيجة.
فما رايك في ذلك؟

شكرا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (16 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ الكريم علي
هل الزيت الذي ارسلت عينته زيت اساس base oil مستخلص من الزيت الراجع ؟ اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فليس هنالك مشكلة لان البودرة المضافة تختزل الشوائب تمتص الكربون وكل ما كان درجة التسخين منخفضة كل ماكان نسبة تأكسد الزيت ضعيفة وهو المطلوب .


----------



## alimohamad-ali (16 ديسمبر 2015)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> الاخ الكريم علي
> هل الزيت الذي ارسلت عينته زيت اساس base oil مستخلص من الزيت الراجع ؟ اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فليس هنالك مشكلة لان البودرة المضافة تختزل الشوائب تمتص الكربون وكل ما كان درجة التسخين منخفضة كل ماكان نسبة تأكسد الزيت ضعيفة وهو المطلوب .


مساء الخير

1- الزيت الذي ارسلته هو الزيت المستعمل في محركات مولدات الكهرباء حيث نقوم بتجميعه كل مرة نقوم بتغيير زيت المولدات بزيت اخر جديد فهل هذا ما تعنيه بزيت اساس؟

2- حسب خبرتك الكبيرة في هذا المجال هل الactivated bleaching earth كاف لوحده بان يعطيني زيت شفاف ذهبي اذا تمت االعملية على حرارة 110 درجات مع تحريك لمدة ساعتين من الزمن او انه مجرد كلام من اجل بيع المنتج activated bleaching earth 
في كل الاحوال لقد طلبت بارسال كمية صغيرة من الكلي من اجل القيام بنفس التجربة التي قامت بها الشركة التي قامت بفحص زيتي من اجل التاكد من حصولي على نفس النتيجة قبل القيام بشراء كمية كبيرة من هذا المنتج, عندها ستظهر النتيجة بوضوح.

3- هل يمكنك القيام بفحص الزيت بتاعي عندكم في المختبر لكي يكون لديك فكرة عن زيتي و عن الكلي المناسب لمعالجته من جهة و من اجل الحصول على نتيجة نهائية من اجل البدء و القيام بممارسة عملية التكرير للزيوت؟

شكرا


----------



## meddgt (17 ديسمبر 2015)

الموضوع معقد جدا ويتطلب خبرة كبيرة في المجال انا انصحك يا اخي ان تذهب الى مصنع تكرير الزيت و تحضر عملية التكرير من الالف الى الياء و سجل جميع الملاحضات و بدقة متناهية
و بالنسبة للمكنة التي عندك لا تحاول التجريب فيها مرة اخرى عن جهل لانك ممكن تخربها و يجب ان تذهب بنفسك الى البلد المصنع للمكنة و تقوم بالاستفسار و هذا مهما كلفك من ثمن لانه داخل في تكلفة المشروع و الله يوفقك


----------



## مجاهد توتى (17 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ نبيل عواد
1- بالنسبة لموانع التجمد والتأكسد فهي مضافات ويمكن التحكم فيها وزيادتها .
2- بالنسبة للجدوي الاقتصادية لاتوجد مقارنة مربحة 100% وايضا تعمل علي تخليص البيئة من الزيت الراجع lube cut بصورة صديقة للبيئة .
3- يتم تصنيف الزيت المستخلص حسب اللزوجة ودرجة الوميض ومن ثم يتم التصنيع .
4- خاصية الانزلاقية تتوقف علي محسنات اللزوجة ومدي جودتها .
5- نفس المواد التي يتم استخدامها في الزيت البكر يتم استخدامها مع الزيت المستخلص من عملية التكرير .

[h=3]تكرير الزيوت ( منقول )[/h] يمكننا القول أن التكرير هو عملية تجري على مادة تم استهلاكها بشكل كامل أو جزئي، وهدف هذه العملية هو إعادة استخدامها مرة ثانية. والتكرير الذي نتحدث عنه معروف أيضاً بمصطلح إعادة التدوير، وهو يختلف عن مفهوم تكريرالنفط...


نظراً لأن عمليات التكرير (التدوير) في معظم الحالات المعروفة في مجتمعاتنا ذات سمعة تاريخية سيئة، فأصبح من الصعب إقناع الناس بأهمية هذه العملية ودورها وفوائدها. وسنفرد صفحة تتحدث عن أهمية التدوير بشكل عام وسبب نفور الناس منها.

أما بالنسبة للزيوت المعدنية فسبب نفور الناس من الزيت المكرر هو ثقافة السوق أولاً والتي تقول أن كل مكرر هو منتج نخب أخير، والسبب الثاني هو عدم تطبيق تقنيات التكرير على أصولها.

مع العلم أن هناك طرق تكرير للزيوت المعدنية يمكنها أن تعطي زيوتاً تتفوق على الزيوت البكر (المستخرجة من النفط مباشرة)

نشأة تكرير الزيوت المعدنية:
في الحرب العالمية الثانية وعندما ضاق الوضع على هتلر نقصت إمداداته بالزيوت المعدنية فطلب من أحد علمائه (ماينكن) أن يجد طريقة ومخرجاً فكان الأمر بغاية البساطة هو: 


تسخين الزيت لتكسير الروابط الغير مشبعة والروابط مع الزمر الوظيفية وتبخير الجزيئات الهدروكربونة القصيرة السلاسل بهدف التخلص منها.
تبريد الزيت وإضافة حمض الكبريت المركز لترقيد الاسفلتينات والراتنجات...
إضافة مادة مازة لسحب الملونات مع الكسح والتسخين والتحريك، ثم إعادة فصلها بالترشيح، وهنا يتم الحصول على زيت الأساس المكرر.
 بالطبع الزيت الناتج ذو مواصفات ضعيفة، ولكن مع تطور العلم تطورت هذه الطريقة وما تزال مستخدمة في أكثر دول العالم، ولكنها مكروهة لما تولده من منتجات ثانوية ملوثة للبيئة وقد تمكن الكثير من الباحثين من تحويل هذه المنتجات إلى مواد قليلة الضرر بل وبعضها ذو استخدامات صناعية.

هناك طرق حديثة أخرى أهمها طريقة الفيلم الرقيق وهي أكثر الطرق نجاحاً وتتمز عن سابقتها بجودة المنتج وقلة المنتجات الثانوية الملوثة.

سنأتي على شرح كافة الطرق وسنحاول إرفاق المخططات التكنولوجية الكاملة وطريقة العمل.


----------



## مجاهد توتى (17 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ علي
1- زيت الاساس الذي اعنيه هو الزيت المستخلص من زيت غيار المولدات والسيارات عن طريق التكرير بطريقة التقطير distillation .
2- يمكنك عمل تجربة علي عينة صغير مثلا 1 لتر .
3- لا مانع .


----------



## مجاهد توتى (19 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ الكريم 
بالنسبة للون يمكن الحصول علي اي درجة لون حسب الطلب يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق الفلتر .
بالنسبة لتغير اللون الي الاسود مرة اخري بعد الوصول الي اللون المطلوب مثلا درجة لون 2 فهي معروفة لخبراء الزيوت فهي اللون الذهبي الشفاف اقوم بتخزين زيت الاساس منها الي فترات تتجاوز الاسبوعين دون اي تغير .
بالنسبة للتقنية ميكانيكيا مكتملة اما كيميائيا فهي تحتاج الي مضافات لتحسين الخواص حسب النوع وازالة رائحة القطران (الحريق ) .
نتوقع منك ترشيح بعض المضافات حسب خبرتك لتعم الفائدة الجميع .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بخصوص عملية إعادة التنقية للزيوت المستهلكة لا انكر ذلك ولكن لو ان كل منا خير بين ان يستعمل زيت جديد لسيارته او لمعداته او ان يستعمل زيت معالج بعد الاستخدام لاختار الجديد حتما اما عمليات إعادة التدوير للاستخدام في مجالات أخرى فهذا جيد من ناحية التخلص من النفايات وعدم القاء الزيوت او المخلفات البترولية بشكل عام لتلويث البيئة واعتقد ان البحث عن وسائل جديدة لإعادة استخدام هذه المخلفات في صناعات أخرى قد يكون انفع واجدى من إعادة استخدامها في نفس الغرض ( هذه هي وجهة نظري ) فمن تجربتي قمنا باستخدام هذه المخلفات في توليد الكهرباء وادت الى اتلاف انابيب المراجل البخارية وترسيب كميات كبيرة من السناج والرواسب الصلبة مما زاد من الكلفة اضعاف نتيجة الحاجة للتخلص منها وزيادة تكاليف الصيانة .
فلنحاول جميعا ابتكار وسائل لإعادة استخدام هذه المخلفات في مجالات قد يكون مردودها افضل ونكون حمينا البيئة منها 
واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## alimohamad-ali (19 ديسمبر 2015)

مساء الخير للجميع

لقد تضارب الاراء و كل شخص يستعمل طريقة مرتاح فيها و يدعمها كانها الصحيحة الوحيدة اما انا فلم اعد اعرف ما الذي يجب فعله من اجل الحصول على الزيت الاصفر و القيام بالتجربة على كمية ضئيلة ( 1 ليتر ) من اجل التعميم لاحقا على كمية اكبر, فارجو من جميع الاعضاء ذوي الخبرة مساعدتي في القيام بتجربتي هذة و على الكمية ليتر واحد من الزيت الاسود المستعمل.

1- الحرارة؟
2- هل اريد اضافة مواد غير activated bleaching earth و ما هي الكمية او النسبة المطلوبة؟
3- شرح الطريقة بالتفاصيل من اجل القيام بالتجربة هذة و افادتكم بكل جديد و بالنتيجة التي ساحصل عليها.

جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## مجاهد توتى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

تستخدم هذه الزيوت المستخلصة من الزيت الراجع في صناعة الشحوم وزيوت التروس وزيوت الركشات او التكتك وايضا يوجد منها زيت مستخلص بدرجات لزوجة ووميض عالية مما يشجع علي تصنيعها زيوت محركات ديزل او بنزين وكذلك ينتج منها زيت حراري .


----------



## alimohamad-ali (22 ديسمبر 2015)

مساء الخير

نهاية كل ما ورد في هذة المناقشة الطويلة و المفيدة ما الخطوات التي يجب عليي القيام بها من اجل الحصول على نوعية الزيت الذي اريد من خلال الزيت المستعمل الاسود بواسطة الكلي activated bleaching earth و بواسطة الحرارة او ما الذي يجب عليي تجربته و القيام به من اجل توسيع مشروعي؟

جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجاهد توتى (28 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ علي 
اليك هذه الطريقة البسيطة لاختبار activated bleaching earth التي معك :-
قم بوضع 1 لتر من الزيت الراجع في وعاء زجاجي 5 ليتر او اي وعاء غير قابل للتفاعل مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز ومن ثم قم باضافة حامض الكبريتيك المركز تدريجيا حتي يتم فصل زيت الاساس من الشوائب الكربونية .
قم بسحب الزيت المستخلص بعد عملية الفصل بواسطة حقنة ووضعها في اناء واضافة بدرة activated bleaching earth حسب النسبة ودرجة الحرارة الموصية بها الشركة المنتجة للبدرة وبهذه الطريقة يمكنك اختبار البدرة .
اما بالنسبة لمشروعك فهو يحتاج الي وحدة تقطير distillation unit ووحدة تصفية filtration unit .


----------



## مجاهد توتى (28 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ علي 
اليك هذه الطريقة البسيطة لاختبار activated bleaching earth التي معك :-
قم بوضع 1 لتر من الزيت الراجع في وعاء زجاجي 5 ليتر او اي وعاء غير قابل للتفاعل مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز ومن ثم قم باضافة حامض الكبريتيك المركز تدريجيا حتي يتم فصل زيت الاساس من الشوائب الكربونية .
قم بسحب الزيت المستخلص بعد عملية الفصل بواسطة حقنة ووضعها في اناء واضافة بدرة activated bleaching earth حسب النسبة ودرجة الحرارة الموصية بها الشركة المنتجة للبدرة وبهذه الطريقة يمكنك اختبار البدرة .
اما بالنسبة لمشروعك فهو يحتاج الي وحدة تقطير distillation unit ووحدة تصفية filtration unit .


----------



## alimohamad-ali (28 ديسمبر 2015)

مجاهد توتى قال:


> الاخ علي
> اليك هذه الطريقة البسيطة لاختبار activated bleaching earth التي معك :-
> قم بوضع 1 لتر من الزيت الراجع في وعاء زجاجي 5 ليتر او اي وعاء غير قابل للتفاعل مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز ومن ثم قم باضافة حامض الكبريتيك المركز تدريجيا حتي يتم فصل زيت الاساس من الشوائب الكربونية .
> قم بسحب الزيت المستخلص بعد عملية الفصل بواسطة حقنة ووضعها في اناء واضافة بدرة activated bleaching earth حسب النسبة ودرجة الحرارة الموصية بها الشركة المنتجة للبدرة وبهذه الطريقة يمكنك اختبار البدرة .
> اما بالنسبة لمشروعك فهو يحتاج الي وحدة تقطير distillation unit ووحدة تصفية filtration unit .




مساء الخير اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك لمساعدتي في اجتياز و اتمام مشروع تكرير الزيت الاسود المحروق الذي بدات فيه مع خبرتي البسيطة.

1- المقصود بحامض الكبريت هو H2SO4 سائل ؟

2- لم تحدد لي النسبة من حامض الكبريت التي يجب اضافتها الى هذا الليتر الواحد من الزيت و هل اضافة حامض الكبريت تتم بدون تسخين الزيت اي على البارد و مع خلط المزيج بالطبع و كم من الوقت يجب ترك هذا المزيج.

3- بالنسبة لعملية اضافة البودرة : ما هو الوقت اللازم و مع تحريك المزيج ايضا؟

4- انا املك filtration unit و هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الورق بحيث تقوم turbine pump بضخ الزيت الى هذا الفلتر اما بالنسبة لوحدة distillation unit فهل المقصود منها هو القيام بتخلص الزيت من المياه و المواد البترولية مثل المازوت و البنزين و غير ذلك عبر تسخينه او على ماذا تعتمد هذة الوحدة؟

شكرا جزيلا اخ مجاهد


----------



## zizoamr36 (29 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن اشارك برايي لعله يفيد لانني لست كيميائيا اولا نسخن الزيت حتي110 للتخلص من المياه ثم نضيف حض الكبريتيك المركز بنسبة 10في المية مع التقليب لمدة 1ساعة ثم ينزل من علي النار و يترك لمدة يوم كامل نقوم بسحب الجزء العلوي للزيت و نضعه في اناء استانلس او حديد غير قابل للصدأ نضيف اليه 25 في الميه جير مطفي مع التسخين لدرجة حرارة 150 لمدة ساعتين مع التقليب المستمر ينزل من علي النار مع التقليب المستمر حتي يبرد و يرقد لمدة حوالي من يومين ل اربع ايام و يسحب الجزء العلوي ستحصل علي زيت اصفر


----------



## alimohamad-ali (29 ديسمبر 2015)

zizoamr36 قال:


> ممكن اشارك برايي لعله يفيد لانني لست كيميائيا اولا نسخن الزيت حتي110 للتخلص من المياه ثم نضيف حض الكبريتيك المركز بنسبة 10في المية مع التقليب لمدة 1ساعة ثم ينزل من علي النار و يترك لمدة يوم كامل نقوم بسحب الجزء العلوي للزيت و نضعه في اناء استانلس او حديد غير قابل للصدأ نضيف اليه 25 في الميه جير مطفي مع التسخين لدرجة حرارة 150 لمدة ساعتين مع التقليب المستمر ينزل من علي النار مع التقليب المستمر حتي يبرد و يرقد لمدة حوالي من يومين ل اربع ايام و يسحب الجزء العلوي ستحصل علي زيت اصفر




مساء الخير 

1- هل تقصد بالجير ذلك: activated bleaching earth او انه غير ذلك؟

2- هل عملت حضرتك في مجال تكرير الزيت الاسود المحروق من اجل حصولك على هذة المعلومات؟

3- هل بالامكان الحصول على هذا الزيت الاصفر باستعمال activated bleaching earth فقط من دون اي اضافات ؟

شكرا


----------



## MohamedRok (8 يناير 2016)

ارجو ان تتواصل معي لدي مصنع يعمل في نفس المجال


----------



## alimohamad-ali (8 يناير 2016)

MohamedRok قال:


> ارجو ان تتواصل معي لدي مصنع يعمل في نفس المجال



مساء الخير

انا ليس لدي خبرة في هذا المجال و لكنني ارغب العمل فيه و تكرير الزيت الاسود المستعمل و بيعه زيت اشقر و الاستفادة من اجل توسيع مشروع اكبر و اكبر و عشان ذلك اشتريت مكنة من الصين لاجل هذة الغاية و لكنني حتى الان لم ارى الزيت المكرر ابدا.
فكيف برايك يمكنك مساعدتي؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (27 فبراير 2016)

مساء الخير

و هل هذا الموقع buyformula.net جيد و يمكن الاستعانة به و هل احد يعرفه و قام بتجربته ؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (6 يوليو 2016)

MohamedRok قال:


> ارجو ان تتواصل معي لدي مصنع يعمل في نفس المجال



مرحبا و عيد فطر مبارك عالجميع

1- لا مشكلة لدي من التواصل معك و لكنني لا املك الخبرة و المعلومات الكافية لتكرير زيت المحروق الاسود.
2- و هل يمكنك تكرير زيت محركات السيارات و محركات مولدات الديزل او فقط نوعية زيت محددة؟
3- هل يمكنك اعطاء معلومات لكي اقوم بتجربتها و التاكد من صحتها او ان هذا سر مصلحتك؟
4- هل مصنعك شغال و انتاجه جيد من الزيت المكرر و هل هذا الزيت مطلوب و ذو نوعية و جودة ممتازة؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (10 يوليو 2016)

مساء الخير

حتى الان قمت بالعديد من التجارب على زيت المحركات المستعمل و لم احصل على زيت ذهبي المطلوب مع اني استعملت الاسيد و التربة النشطة و حتى انني قد تواصلت مع موقع buyformula و من دون اي جدوى او تقدم حتى انني بدات اشعر بان هذا الشيء مستحيل او انه شيء من السحر او الشعوذة و حتى انني كل فترة اجد بان هناك مواد جديدة يجب اضافتها اثناء عملية تكرير الزيت الاسود مثل tetrahetylene Pentamine و sodium silicate من هنا لم اعد اعرف اي طريقة فعالة او صحيحة .
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة افادتي في ذلك و خاصة و انني اشتريت مكنة تكرير صينية و لم اتمكن حتى الان من الاستفادة منها و حتى ان الشركة لا ترد عليي في اغلب الاحيان لذلك انا في مأزق في ما يخص عملية تكرير الزيت الاسود لقد دفعت العديد من الاموال و لم اجني حتى الان دولار واحد.

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (10 يوليو 2016)

zizoamr36 قال:


> ممكن اشارك برايي لعله يفيد لانني لست كيميائيا اولا نسخن الزيت حتي110 للتخلص من المياه ثم نضيف حض الكبريتيك المركز بنسبة 10في المية مع التقليب لمدة 1ساعة ثم ينزل من علي النار و يترك لمدة يوم كامل نقوم بسحب الجزء العلوي للزيت و نضعه في اناء استانلس او حديد غير قابل للصدأ نضيف اليه 25 في الميه جير مطفي مع التسخين لدرجة حرارة 150 لمدة ساعتين مع التقليب المستمر ينزل من علي النار مع التقليب المستمر حتي يبرد و يرقد لمدة حوالي من يومين ل اربع ايام و يسحب الجزء العلوي ستحصل علي زيت اصفر


مساء الخير اخ zizoamr36

1-يعني لكل كلغ واحد من الزيت اضيف 250 غرام من حمض الكبريت المركز و 100غرام من هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم صحيح؟
2- كم من الوقت يجب حرك الزيت و تركه على حرارة 110درجات قبل اضافة حمض الكبريتيك عليه؟
3-هل اضيف حمض الكبريتيك المركز على حرارة 110 درجات و ليس هناك من اي خطر او تبخر للحمض على هذة الحرارة المرتفعة للزيت؟
4- هذة الطريقة ليست بحاجة لاي فلتر انما تعتمد على تقنية الترقيد و استراحة الزيت مدة 2 او 4 ايام صح؟
5- هل هذة الطريقة تصلح مع جميع انواع الزيوت المستعملة كزيت المحركات و زيت التروس و زيت الهيدروليك و غيره؟
6- هل يمكن استعاضةهيدروكسيد الكالسيوم بالتربة النشطة activated bleaching earth او لا؟
اذا كان الجواب ممكن فهل استعمل نفس الكمية 25 بالمئة او اكثر او اقل؟
7- اذا ترك الزيت يرقد حوالي 2 او 4 ايام اليس هناك من خطر اعادة تاكسد الزيت و تحوله من جديد الى لون اسود؟

شكرا


----------



## عوض محم (11 يوليو 2016)

لا اعتقد ان اضافه هيدوركسيد الكاسيوم ينجح معك لانه قاعدي ويتعادل مع الحمض , يوجد لي صديق كان يشتغل بالمجال قبل 10 اعوام وكان يضع على الزيت الاسوده كمية حمض 9% تقريبا او اقل ويسحب راسب من اسفل الخزان بعد يوم ويخلط الزيت تراب خاص واعتقد كان يستعمل فلتر شكله قماش يعمل بضغط ويطلع معه زيت نقي ولكن صديقي توقف عن العمل لان هالشغله متعبه جدا وخطيرة.


----------



## عوض محم (11 يوليو 2016)

اعتقد انو الزيت بتأكسد لو سخن في وجود الهواء الجوي لحراره عاليه لذلك كان يستعملو اعتقد اشي اسمو فاكيوم حتى ما يتأكسد ويخرب الشغل بعدين مع الحمض


----------



## alimohamad-ali (11 يوليو 2016)

عوض محم قال:


> لا اعتقد ان اضافه هيدوركسيد الكاسيوم ينجح معك لانه قاعدي ويتعادل مع الحمض , يوجد لي صديق كان يشتغل بالمجال قبل 10 اعوام وكان يضع على الزيت الاسوده كمية حمض 9% تقريبا او اقل ويسحب راسب من اسفل الخزان بعد يوم ويخلط الزيت تراب خاص واعتقد كان يستعمل فلتر شكله قماش يعمل بضغط ويطلع معه زيت نقي ولكن صديقي توقف عن العمل لان هالشغله متعبه جدا وخطيرة.


مساء الخير اخ عوض

1- لا يهم اذا تفاعل الحمض مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم لان هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم سيضاف على الزيت في اليوم التالي بعد مرور 24 ساعة و يكون الحمض قد قام بعمله و انتهى و بعد ذلك يضاف هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم على الزيت الطبقة العلوية و يغلى على حرارة 120 درجة او اكتر حيث نقوم بعد ذلك بفلترته.
ما هو الاهم و الاكثر فعالية هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم او التربة النشطة (activated bleaching earth)؟

2- الزيت الذي كان صديقك يكرر هو زيت اسود بتاع محركات و سيارات او زيت خاص؟
و ما كان لون الزيت المكرر الذي يستحصل عليه؟

3- هل يمكنني التواصل مع صديقك الذي تتكلم عنه من اجل المتابعة معه و الاستفادة من خبرته اذا امكن؟

شكرا


----------



## alimohamad-ali (24 يوليو 2016)

مساء الخير للجميع

هل لديكم من جواب حول ما قد طرحته سابقا من اسئلة لانني بصدد انتظار اجوبة عليها لمساعدتي في تخطي عملية تكرير الزيت الاسود المستعمل خاصة بعد شرائي لمكنة صينية غير مجدية و تكاليف بدون اي فائدة و حتى انني اشتريت تقنية تكرير الزيت المستعمل من احدى المواقع العالمية و المشهورة من دون اي تقدم او فائدة حتى اصبح عندي شك بان عمليات تكرير الزيوت المستعملة اسطورة لا صحة لها .

شكرا


----------

